# 3 mile surge ride.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

3 mile surge ride


----------



## KenStyles (Sep 23, 2016)

nice, where was this?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

KenStyles said:


> nice, where was this?


Petaluma I was on my way home and hit a surge when I got in to town a nice nightcap


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Three minute drive.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> Three minute drive.


Interesting it shows the surge amount X. Mine just gives the amount


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Heres my 3 all time favorites


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberPyro said:


> Heres my 3 all time favorites
> View attachment 189000
> View attachment 189001
> View attachment 189002


$41 for .06 miles hahaha that is awesome.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

UberPyro said:


> Heres my 3 all time favorites
> View attachment 189000
> View attachment 189001
> View attachment 189002


whats your base rate per mile and wait time in UT?


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> whats your base rate per mile and wait time in UT?


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

i see you also drive select. are there enough rides to stay busy full time or do you have to take X/pool on your downtime.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> i see you also drive select. are there enough rides to stay busy full time or do you have to take X/pool on your downtime.


Depends on the day/season. Some days you can do full select. Some days there's not enough select requests to go around. There are a ton of select/xl drivers where I'm at but I only qualify for x/select.
Also they don't have pool in UT yet. Eats is barely being introduced here and there's no black/lux either



SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> i see you also drive select. are there enough rides to stay busy full time or do you have to take X/pool on your downtime.


To give you an idea of my last 12 hrs take a look through if you want 
I ****ed up at 1230 and misread what the ride was and missed out on some nice surge but still ended half decent for the shitty season we are having


----------



## ChiSox2005 (Jan 14, 2018)

1 minute 30 second ride lol


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

6 mile surge ride.









He threw me $20 cash tip and said "I don't know how you guys do it."


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> whats your base rate per mile and wait time in UT?


Holly Molly love those surges.


----------

